# In case you haven't seen it....



## rowan (Nov 10, 2005)

....if you'd like a free armchair look here  

I've only got a small living room and am having a new armchair delivered tomorrow, so need to get rid of the other one asap or I won't have room to move!
Nothing wrong with it, I just fell in love with another one


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

I haven't got a home.


----------



## rowan (Nov 11, 2005)

What happened to your caravan?


----------



## rowan (Nov 11, 2005)

Chair's gone now.  Old one took up too much space so delivery men took old one away.

New one is wonderful - HUGE but very comfy!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you managed to dispose it...




			
				rowan said:
			
		

> What happened to your caravan?



I got chucked out for claiming Housing benefits...hey ho...went down to Pz tonight to look at a place...I'd be happy in a shed tbh...but am in the warm with Sheds atm,,,so I'z safe.  


*ber_ leddi car went up the spout on the day I moved me stuff out alsooooooo...so that's tobe dealt with tooooo....


----------



## rowan (Nov 12, 2005)

Hope you manage to find somewhere soon


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2005)

You look after that sheddy mr squelch...build hima new shed or summink   

seriously, hope you find somewhere to call your own very soon and rest yer weary head.


----------

